# Is yiff not as much fun as it sounds?



## Zaaz (Mar 11, 2009)

One thing that's bothered... well, not bothered, but curiositofied me (new word! It's _mine_ :evil:) is how come there's so damn much furry sex drawn pictures, however there is very, very, _very_ little of actual sexual fur suit stuff? 

I can only think of these explanations:
1. Yiff is more fun to think about that it is to practice.
2. Furries are way to shy to make a porno (although if you factor in supply vs. demand, whoever does would make some phat pay).
3. All furries are single and live in their mom's basements (under 19 yrs excluded because school's a bitch).

Z


----------



## Ratte (Mar 11, 2009)

3


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Mar 11, 2009)

3 with a dose of 2.

I'm very proactive when it comes to sex, in real life and online.  I go through partners with the frequency...close enough to be called Player Status but I'm not that skilled.  

Every furry out there only seems to like watching sex unfold before them or idealizing about it.  
I go on a sex game called Tapestries, where people should in theory be typefucking each other.  But majority of the time the places where people congregate are full of idlers, sleeping characters, and wallflowers too shy to make a move and/or watching one lone couple have poorly-posed roleplay sex.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 11, 2009)

Actually, I've seen a furry make a porno, and I'm very interested in being in one myself.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 11, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Actually, I've seen a furry make a porno, and I'm very interested in being in one myself.



Did they have mating displays?  :V


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2009)

I've watched some. I must say, I'd be much too shy =S


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 11, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Did they have mating displays? :V


 
Nope. Some popular furry in a fursuit fucking some dude while some third guy was filming it.

I had just assumed this was all at the furry convention.

------------

I was actually really close to posting a porno I made. Sadly, I just wasn't happy with it.


----------



## Zaaz (Mar 11, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen 

Z


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 11, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Z


 
Well, I did two of them, actually... 

and I hated both.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 11, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Nope. Some popular furry in a fursuit fucking some dude while some third guy was filming it.
> 
> I had just assumed this was all at the furry convention.
> 
> ...



O lol.

OT: I have the weirdest urge to make you giftart.  It's bothering me.  :C


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 11, 2009)

Ratte said:


> O lol.
> 
> *OT: I have the weirdest urge to make you giftart. It's bothering me*. :C


 
You should do it.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 11, 2009)

I thought I saw some on redtube but most of what I saw was crap. I would look further into it if I was interested (instead of mildly curious) in this sort of thing.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 11, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> You should do it.



But my art sucks.  :[


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 11, 2009)

Ratte said:


> But my art sucks. :[


 
Do it.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 11, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Do it.



BUT IT SUCKS DX


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 11, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Nope. Some popular furry in a fursuit fucking some dude while some third guy was filming it.
> 
> I had just assumed this was all at the furry convention.



I think I saw something like that. I laughed at how ridiculous he sounded in some of them as well as regret ever seeing them at all... 

Fuzzroo I think was the name on the Xtube account...


----------



## Zaaz (Mar 11, 2009)

Ratte said:


> BUT IT SUCKS DX



Confirmed! :!:

Z


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 11, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I think I saw something like that. I laughed at how ridiculous he sounded in some of them as well as regret ever seeing them at all...
> 
> Fuzzroo I think was the name on the Xtube account...


 
Different person, but now I want to find Fuzzroo.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Mar 12, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, I did two of them, actually...
> 
> and I hated both.



A shocking revelation!

How do you get in on starring a porn? This is a field of inquiry that is perhaps relevant!


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 12, 2009)

it never happens to the weird people.  its the normal people who end up in the pornz...which sucks.


----------



## Nightweaver (Mar 12, 2009)

God this one's too easy. I'll leave it to you guys.

It's like a woman in a short skirt bending over in front of me asking me to check to see if her pantyhose has a tear in it.


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 12, 2009)

I have this issue with people who don't understand what soap is, which seems to be 99% of the people interested in yiffing...

I wish I was kidding. I was propositioned by this guy who was trying to impress me that he had a $1000 fursuit... and yet I could smell him from the other side of the room. He hadn't bathed, hadn't washed his hair, hadn't shaved (beards are lovely but neckbushes are NOT), had worn his clothes from the previous day to bed and had not bothered to get out of them AND HAD NOT EVEN BRUSHED HIS TEETH.

No no no no no no no no no.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd never want to be in a furry porno and I'm sure most feel the same, it'd be quite embarrassing. Also fursuit sex is a little weird to me. Getting a fursuit and wearing it for fun is good but getting one to have sex in. :/


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 12, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> A shocking revelation!
> 
> How do you get in on starring a porn? This is a field of inquiry that is perhaps relevant!


 
I own a camera.


----------



## Nightweaver (Mar 12, 2009)

Sunny_Otter said:


> I have this issue with people who don't understand what soap is, which seems to be 99% of the people interested in yiffing...
> 
> I wish I was kidding. I was propositioned by this guy who was trying to impress me that he had a $1000 fursuit... and yet I could smell him from the other side of the room. He hadn't bathed, hadn't washed his hair, hadn't shaved (beards are lovely but neckbushes are NOT), had worn his clothes from the previous day to bed and had not bothered to get out of them AND HAD NOT EVEN BRUSHED HIS TEETH.
> 
> No no no no no no no no no.



You mean this guy?


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 12, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> You mean this guy?



D: D: D: D: D: D:

See, he wouldn't just have crabs, he'd have effing lobsters.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry, but I prefer keeping my yiffy activities to myself.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Mar 12, 2009)

Simple, fursuit sex is creepy.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Mar 12, 2009)

I think most of the sex-fiends are going to be the deprived furries living at home in their parent's basement fapping furiously to furry pr0n online. Going to a convention is just another way to meet with other 'just as unwashed-unshaved-smelly people' similar to them. The likeliness of getting off at a con is still at an all time low.


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 12, 2009)

Maybe I should try it one day.  or else I won't know how it feels. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 12, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> One thing that's bothered... well, not bothered, but *curiositofied* me (new word! It's _mine_ :evil:) is how come there's so damn much furry sex drawn pictures, however there is very, very, _very_ little of actual sexual fur suit stuff?
> 
> I can only think of these explanations:
> 1. Yiff is more fun to think about that it is to practice.
> ...


you havent seen that one site have you...and to spite you I shall use Curiositofied when ever I feel like it


----------



## Zaaz (Mar 12, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> you havent seen that one site have you...and to spite you I shall use Curiositofied when ever I feel like it



:O   You wouldn't!

Z


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2009)

I, for one, don't find furuits to be as sexy as the art. Maybe it's the creepy, staring eyes...


----------



## virus (Mar 12, 2009)

simple. On paper you can draw superficial apperances. Huge wangs, huge boobs. Perfect figures. 

Real life you have mostly nerdy people who are flimsy and feeble. Putting the suit on disproportions everything by like 30% too.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 12, 2009)

"Yiff" doesn't actually sound fun at all, and from the way it's being used here it appears to have acquired some sort of loose definition.


What definition are you using?


----------



## Shino (Mar 12, 2009)

Am I the only suiter (no, I don't use it for that >_<) that showers daily and Febreezes his suit regularly? Or am I just wierd in that regard?

Oh, and as much as I hate to admit knowing this, it's Fuzzyroo on xtube, and he's not really my thing.


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 12, 2009)

Shino said:


> Am I the only suiter (no, I don't use it for that >_<) that showers daily and Febreezes his suit regularly? Or am I just wierd in that regard?
> 
> Oh, and as much as I hate to admit knowing this, it's Fuzzyroo on xtube, and he's not really my thing.



Gotta wonder sometimes.  THE REST OF THE WORLD THANKS YOU HOWEVER! Nothing is as huggable as a clean fursuit.

There's a whole "Wash the Gamers" movement going on, I wonder if it needs to be applied to everyone unfamiliar with a bar of soap...


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 12, 2009)

Shino said:


> Am I the only suiter (no, I don't use it for that >_<) that showers daily and Febreezes his suit regularly? Or am I just wierd in that regard?
> 
> Oh, and as much as I hate to admit knowing this, it's Fuzzyroo on xtube, and he's not really my thing.



No, you aren't the only one who suits and cleans it out.

I spreay the bodysuit with  Lemon Amonia/Water mixtures before sticking Febreeze and dryer sheets in the suit.
'
Furry porn is creepy.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm curious on how this would even be done...Crotch holes? o_0


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 12, 2009)

VVhiteWolf said:


> I'm curious on how this would even be done...Crotch holes? o_0


...just stay away from Fursuitsex.com


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 12, 2009)

Sunny_Otter said:


> Gotta wonder sometimes.  THE REST OF THE WORLD THANKS YOU HOWEVER! Nothing is as huggable as a clean fursuit.
> 
> There's a whole "Wash the Gamers" movement going on, I wonder if it needs to be applied to everyone unfamiliar with a bar of soap...


hey...us gamers do wash, I'm twice a day


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 12, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> hey...us gamers do wash, I'm twice a day



I worked 3 years as a game tester... it was the most disgusting job I've ever worked. Not EVERYONE refused to bathe but oh wow it wasn't just one or two people who could clear out an office if they walked in, it was easily 25% of the people who worked there.

Apparently it's an HR issue to comment about peoples' hygiene in any fashion, so nothing was ever done, but wow I kept a bottle of Febreeze and several air fresheners in my office.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 12, 2009)

Sunny_Otter said:


> I worked 3 years as a game tester... it was the most disgusting job I've ever worked. Not EVERYONE refused to bathe but oh wow it wasn't just one or two people who could clear out an office if they walked in, it was easily 25% of the people who worked there.
> 
> Apparently it's an HR issue to comment about peoples' hygiene in any fashion, so nothing was ever done, but wow I kept a bottle of Febreeze and several air fresheners in my office.


well I would expect that now...hoping some day I could be a game tester, but also working towards PC support Specialist


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 12, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> well I would expect that now...hoping some day I could be a game tester, but also working towards PC support Specialist



Game testing is dandy but you do get to deal with all range of stereotypes (as well as lots of awesome people). PC support stuff sounds good too.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 13, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> One thing that's bothered... well, not bothered, but curiositofied me (new word! It's _mine_ :evil:) is how come there's so damn much furry sex drawn pictures, however there is very, very, _very_ little of actual sexual fur suit stuff?
> 
> I can only think of these explanations:
> 1. Yiff is more fun to think about that it is to practice.
> ...



I say this, WHO WOULD WANT TO GET SEXUAL EXCRETIONS IN/ON (A) $700-$1000+ (USD) FURSUIT(S)?!





virus said:


> simple. On paper you can draw superficial apperances. Huge wangs, huge boobs. Perfect figures.
> 
> Real life you have mostly nerdy people who are flimsy and feeble. Putting the suit on disproportions everything by like 30% too.



This is why I draw my character to scale of me. :3 (When not super toony.)

Otherwise, for yiff, I say this...
































I said what what in the butt.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I say this, WHO WOULD WANT TO GET SEXUAL EXCRETIONS IN/ON (A) $700-$1000+ (USD) FURSUIT(S)?!


The people who post stuff on Fursuitsex.com I would guess


----------



## alicewater (Mar 13, 2009)

They got some good looking suits on there. ^-^

And the dudes painted as animal's are awwessooomme!


----------



## Sam (Mar 13, 2009)

: / 


You can hug 'em, but you can't fuck them. Fursuits away...


----------



## Nightweaver (Mar 13, 2009)

I keep myself clean-shaven and shower daily, and like to think I'm pretty well-groomed. But I fap furiously to furry porn daily, also. So where oh where does that leave me in the cosmic scheme of events?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 13, 2009)

Nope, not really that much fun. Especially when you're unconsenting(sp) and the other person seems to think the other not-consenting is a major turn-on or a fun thing to yiff with. 

NO. DO NOT FUCKING FUCK THE FUCKING MEERKAT!!!! HE'S NOT GIVING CONSENT BECAUSE HE DOES NOT WANT TO YIFF!!!!


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2009)

alicewater said:


> And the dudes painted as animal's are awwessooomme!



They're goddamn hideous.


----------



## Zaaz (Mar 13, 2009)

*sigh* Ever wish you never started a thread?



I'm having that moment now.

Z


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 13, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> *sigh* Ever wish you never started a thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I successfully derailed it for several posts, I'm very pleased you made it.


----------



## Nalo (Mar 13, 2009)

*sighs and just walks away from the thread*


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2009)

Wtf happened?


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

I personally cant see messing up an expensive suit.  Suits to me are for show at events as well as getting to cut lose and make a fool of yourself when normally your a bit reserved.

Yiff, hell I would rather have a partner who at least while yiffing thought they were that animal, and had the mindset that they were not human at least for just a little while and totally cut lose.  I mean after all thats what its all about, pleasing you partner and hoping that your doing your part so well that they want to do the same back.

but thats just me

Oh and im a grey fur, olde tyme gamer (from the 70's) and I take care of myself.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Mar 14, 2009)

Its...I dunno...RP'ing in bed XD but that suit thing just creeps me out >.<
Its more on the putting an "umf!!" in the sexual activity

and yes I'm a minor ._.


----------



## JakXT (Mar 14, 2009)

.


----------



## FurForCameron (Mar 14, 2009)

I would think not.


----------



## Zaaz (Mar 15, 2009)

See, okay... 

damn, i dunno.

Okay, personally, although I don't yet have a fursuit, I could see a fursuit sexual experience (aka Yiff) to be an interesting sexual device, but think it would be equivalent to a 'role play' or even a sexual aid, as such a minor item as a vibrator.

I mean, it sounds like a fun experience, but so does a sex swing or bondage one time, you know? It's nothing more to me than something different than the sex I've already had, and, as I've mentioned in my last FursonaPod, it would be something new to experience. However, it would never be "that thing that I need to get off" or whatever. 

Z


----------



## Ouroboros (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't see how fursuits are arousing to anyone, but thats me. I prefer partial fursuits, at least you can take it serious when role playing.


----------



## fuzzyroo (Apr 26, 2009)

Shino said:


> Oh, and as much as I hate to admit knowing this, it's Fuzzyroo on xtube, and he's not really my thing.



my 2 fursuits (one is adult only and the other is for public appearances...funny...literally the difference between Xtube and Youtube) get extensive care.  every time i come home from what ever (con, friends, bowling, or what not.  anytime i use the suits) i always hand wash them, spray them down with a hospital grade disinfectant (misty 2) and hang dry ^.^

as far as personal hygiene, there's always a little bit of manscaping (shaving the face, deoderenting the pits, taking the showers, gargling mouth products, and dabbing good smelling stuff here and there) you gotta do daily, and even more so ESPECIALLY if your going to be around other people. soap and shampoo are friends  and some times, i wish (especially at some cons) that i had a stick with some Irish spring on it to fend of the hordes of smelly con-zombies....

not to be rude, but there was one furry who i was just appalled at when he said "...and just like the real fox, i don't bath either" i was all like "OH DEAR GOD!"

I know some of my "performance art" isn't for everybody, but for for those who do enjoy it, it gives them a bright alternative to the, well, less then poor quality of websites such as fursuitsex.com

and to the question of the forum, yiff is EXACTLY as fun as it sounds.

However, everybody is made differently and some people like things that others don't.  So all in all, you just need to find out what your into both physically and mentally.  The biggest rule to sexual experimentation is "If it hurts, STOP".

have fun, stay safe, bath, and USE A CONDOM!


----------



## sobe (Apr 26, 2009)

because fursuitting is restricted by the bounds of reality, and art is as unshackled as the mind.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 26, 2009)

sobe said:


> because fursuitting is restricted by the bounds of reality, and art is as unshackled as the mind.



You may have wanted to quote who this was a reply to.


----------



## sobe (Apr 26, 2009)

thanx shadow 

it was the first post by zaaz, 


One thing that's bothered... well, not bothered, but curiositofied me (new word! It's _mine_ :evil:) is how come there's so damn much furry sex drawn pictures, however there is very, very, _very_ little of actual sexual fur suit stuff? 

I can only think of these explanations:
1. Yiff is more fun to think about that it is to practice.
2. Furries are way to shy to make a porno (although if you factor in supply vs. demand, whoever does would make some phat pay).
3. All furries are single and live in their mom's basements (under 19 yrs excluded because school's a bitch).


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 26, 2009)

Fursuits for sexing seem unfulfilling. I would rather be a furry (Fucking hot, by the way.) and have sex with another furry, rather than be in some hot, sweaty fursuit. I'm probably going to make one and have fun in it (Not like that) in a while, but I would never have sex in it. It would only be fullfilling if you could actually see yourself having sex, not just seeing your partner, vice versa.
$0.02


----------



## fruitcake (Apr 26, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> however there is very, very, _very_ little of actual sexual fur suit stuff?


There's a fair amount on XTube. I think I've come across a lot more in recent years... and that's probably just because it's much easier to get pornographic videos hosted now than it used to be.

However, there still isn't a whole lot in general... and I think that's mostly due to the fact that: *Sex is messy and fursuits are hard to clean.* 

... also, it gets hot enough in a suit just walking around. I can't imagine how bad it would be if you actually had to physically exert yourself.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 26, 2009)

Because fursuits are crazy expensive and people don't want them to get messed up (by spooge lol)


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2009)

sobe said:


> One thing that's bothered... well, not bothered, but curiositofied me (new word! It's _mine_ :evil:) is how come there's so damn much furry sex drawn pictures, however there is very, very, _very_ little of actual sexual fur suit stuff?
> 
> I can only think of these explanations:
> 1. Yiff is more fun to think about that it is to practice.
> ...



...because it's a lot easier to draw a quick piece of art than commission/make a $1k+ fursuit and then film and edit footage of sex once you've found willing parties?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh crap...I have wondered into the wrong thread x_x


----------



## Meeew (Apr 27, 2009)

yiffing sounds fun but just in partials xD...

so many things wrong with full suit sex. You don't know how your partner looks at all, it'd be totally awkward, how the hell are you going to have foreplay, it's going to really disgusting sweaty/moist inside the suit, secretions ALL OVER THE REALLY EXPENSIVE FUR?


----------



## Leostale (Apr 27, 2009)

depends it's all in the mind or maybe one just like feeling of touching fur and have a sexual appeal

maybe to satisfy the curiosity to feel an animal.....
or maybe one just wanted to be different or wanted different...
i mean in general human has the same shape or structure but when it comes to animal it comes in different shapes and sizes.

WARNING: don't do zoophilia or bestiality in real life it's very very bad for the health. STD maybe the outcome see here:


----------



## Aengmusae (Apr 27, 2009)

All of the above.

But honestly, having sex in a costume of a character isn't going to be anywhere near as exciting as having sex as the actual character themselves. It just isn't the same.


----------



## Zaaz (Apr 27, 2009)

lol, just imagine this conversation.

"Uuunnnggg!!! Damn girl, you're so tight!"
"Girl!? I'm a guy!"

Hilarity ensues.

Z


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 27, 2009)

sex period isn't as much fun as it sounds. i can't imagine yiff.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Apr 27, 2009)

Fursuiting is creepy; though I respect it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

...

For the last time "YIFF" does not mean you have sex in fursuit. YIFF is the word furries made up to replace sex. If you are a furry and you fuck another person it does not matter if you are in suit or not, it's still yiff.

As for why there are generally less pictures of people in fursuit having sex, it's because not that many people actually do it. That is why there is a low demand for those kinds of suits from suit makers. Not many people make them because not that many people want them.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh, my mistake apparently!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> Oh, my mistake apparently!



My post was more or less directed at the topic of the first post.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 27, 2009)

2 for me, and 3 when I reach age 19. But what do I know? I've never yiffed.


----------



## shen-po (Apr 28, 2009)

shen would yiff more if she had a mate


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> 2 for me, and 3 when I reach age 19. But what do I know? I've never yiffed.


If you've had sex than you've yiffed.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2009)

Yiff: Furry slang for sex...Used to mean Hello before it changed.


----------



## draigfaol (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, when you do it too much, it becomes a bore then its no longer fun.

Remember people, yiff in moderation.


----------



## Leo Ursus (Apr 28, 2009)

Anything in large quantities can lose its splendor. My last mate found out she was sterile and then decided she wanted to yiff at least 2 times a day. 7 months after the breakup im just now finding yiff to be nice again.


----------



## Aden (Apr 28, 2009)

shen-po said:


> shen would yiff more if she had a mate



Shen would have a mate if she didn't speak in the third person so much.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 28, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...just stay away from Fursuitsex.com



FUCK YOU!

God damn it, why do people spoil things by suggesting links? I can ignore this now, but one day, I'll get bored and end up typing that fucking address just ebcause it's somewhere new that might be interesting.

This is how I found this place, now you're perpetuating my torment.

NOOOOOO!


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> ...
> 
> For the last time "YIFF" does not mean you have sex in fursuit. YIFF is the word furries made up to replace sex. If you are a furry and you fuck another person it does not matter if you are in suit or not, it's still yiff.
> 
> As for why there are generally less pictures of people in fursuit having sex, it's because not that many people actually do it. That is why there is a low demand for those kinds of suits from suit makers. Not many people make them because not that many people want them.



I think newfurs have gotten this mixed up, for newbie reasons. Yiff has always meant F*** in the furry universe for as long as I've been one :S


----------



## Meeew (Apr 28, 2009)

Ark said:


> I think newfurs have gotten this mixed up, for newbie reasons. Yiff has always meant F*** in the furry universe for as long as I've been one :S



yiff yiff yiffyy yiff


----------



## shen-po (Apr 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> Shen would have a mate if she didn't speak in the third person so much.


 
LOL ive never heard that one before XD


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2009)

Ark said:


> I think newfurs have gotten this mixed up, for newbie reasons. Yiff has always meant F*** in the furry universe for as long as I've been one :S



I can understand that newbie furs make newbie mistakes but after a while I just get tired of it. It's called ask, Ask, *ASK*!


----------



## MattyK (Apr 28, 2009)

Meeew said:


> yiff yiff yiffyy yiff



Yiff the yiffy yiffers? (Kudos to whoever guesses the reference.)


----------



## Novali (Apr 28, 2009)

Ehh I wouldn't in a full body suit, for one thing thats too much money to be messing up. For another.... COULD YOU IMAGINE THE TEMPERATURE INSIDE THAT SUIT!! 

Not pleasant sounding.

Now I'm totally all for the tail and ears kinda play. :3


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you've had sex than you've yiffed.



Exactly why I said I haven't yiffed  Not afraid to admit it, either.


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 29, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yiff: Furry slang for sex...Used to mean Hello before it changed.


How did that happen? It sounds like a good greeting word rather than a synonym for sex. 



Voidrunners said:


> FUCK YOU!
> 
> God damn it, why do people spoil things by suggesting links? I can ignore this now, but one day, I'll get bored and end up typing that fucking address just ebcause it's somewhere new that might be interesting.
> 
> ...



I typed it into my browser. It was too tempting to resist the suggested link. :evil:


----------



## KiloCharlie (Apr 29, 2009)

maybe because they don't want to potentially dirty and maybe ruin an expensive fursuit... that or they just don't have one... and that it would take a while to get everything on and then, inevitably, someone is no longer in the mood...


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn deaf/mutes​
There is no such thing as "Yiff", there is only SEX.
SEX is all you need.


----------



## composite_beast (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm with whoever said "ears 'n' tails kinda play" is good.  AMEN to that!  You can see what you're dealing with, and, if anything, the acouterments just add to the awesomeness of it.  

That's at least PART of the reason why I'm in favor of partials, rather than that "people dressed up like great big plushies" look of most fursuits.  Really, I think people with animal attributes are waaay sexier than giant pastel plushies.  

Tail, ears, beak, wings.  Good to go! ;>


----------



## Nakhi (Apr 29, 2009)

MattyK said:


> Yiff the yiffy yiffers? (Kudos to whoever guesses the reference.)


This?


----------



## bearetic (Apr 29, 2009)

JUMPIN IN ON PAGE 4

Yiff = furry sex, whether in porn, cybersex, fursuit sex, etc. I always thought that was the common usage.

To me, that's what it's always meant. It's always been used in a furry context, therefore I associate it with furries. If it's not furry, it ain't yiff. I can't remember hearing anyone refer to two humans fucking as "yiffing".

I'm not new, I've been in the fandom for 5 years.


----------



## cubbear (Apr 30, 2009)

Novali said:


> Ehh I wouldn't in a full body suit, for one thing thats too much money to be messing up. For another.... COULD YOU IMAGINE THE TEMPERATURE INSIDE THAT SUIT!!
> 
> Not pleasant sounding.
> 
> Now I'm totally all for the tail and ears kinda play. :3


 hahahahaaha...sorry but is every one thinking flipin mascott suits there are much better cooler sexier and safer options like paint and prostetics. IE mistique from x-men is an extream case but ive seen some real nice and umm.....effective suits for cat-people in a club im involved in called Dagorhir live action reinactment for medevil and fantasy combat/rp.
and yes I was one of the 67 guy's at that practice to ask her if she ever used  it for other things than garb(costume),not to metion the 20 girls who also asked. remember if your creative and enjoy the Idea with out its limitation you can find a way.
and as for fursuitsex.com...ROFLMAO man heatstroke anyone?yes certified handsom nerd.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 30, 2009)

You guys keep going to RedTube?

Visit XTube -- way more powerful site, with a much more powerful community.

As for Yiff not as much as it sounds? Yiff = Sex = ...sex.

So, just know that sex can be fun.


----------



## Mojotaian (Apr 30, 2009)

this is my take.

I think "Yiff" with anthro's is more about what the person wants in their imagination... take myself...

I like smooth things, so... in this case it could be scales, so, something reptile-like... Possibly a dragon.
I'm also a bit of a lover person, so strong bonds no-matter how superior they are to you... that is also a bit of a turn on for me... don't know why...
That's as far as that bit will go...

It's up to the person, watching a "Furry Porno" isn't going to be fulfilling because ur watching something that ur possibly not THAT into! And also, it's what happens in ur imagination too! You'r imagination is the best source of erotic stuff for you... because you think of what YOU want to be turned on by... Cools?


----------

